# This years kids (first yr)



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Here are all of this years kids. The Boers were just born today,the black Lamancha doeling is the one that I bought and she is almost 3 months old,and the other two Lamanchas are bucklings and are a month old. Not many pics,but the Boers are still newborns and it takes a while to load pics so I figured I'll wait a bit to get pics of everyone outside :wink:









girl









boy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What cute babies ...congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice looking kids. So cute!

Deb Mc


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Soooo cute I love the La Mancha faces... my first goat was a Lamancha.... I think they adorable!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like everybody's doing great! I just love goat babies!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats on the little ones! :dance: (yes, I did choose the awesome finger dancing!!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, babies/young ones sure do bring a smile to a person's face-awww factor way up there.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your first babies! Awwwwwww! Adorable


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful babies! Congrats! I'm nearly done with my kidding season-thankgoodness.


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Awwh!


----------

